# Night Drive Pics



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 2, 2009)

just a few pics from the last few night drives, I couldnt be bothered sorting them so I posted them all

bandy bandy





eastern small eyed snakes
























































blackish blind snake








































frogs


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 2, 2009)

the bandy bandy was half dead, put it out of its misery, one of the small eyeds had a bit of an injury on him, didnt seem to affect his movement so I left him to move of the road


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice finds, Ryan. You need to put some ID info on your pics! Are all those blackish snakes eastern small-eyed snakes? Some of them look like they've got a brownish tinge, but that could just be the car's headlights reflecting off the scales.

What's that last frog?


Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 3, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Nice finds, Ryan. You need to put some ID info on your pics! Are all those blackish snakes eastern small-eyed snakes? Some of them look like they've got a brownish tinge, but that could just be the car's headlights reflecting off the scales.
> 
> What's that last frog?
> 
> ...


 

yep they are blackish blind snake and eastern small eyed snakes, the colours really vary/ last frog is L. peronii


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 3, 2009)

great pics mate.


----------

